# Marshall's Traveland In Buda, Tx Is Closing...



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Their last day is tomorrow. We bought our Outback from them then bought our Open Range from them. This means there is no Open Range dealer in the Austin/San Antonio corridor. The nearest Open Range dealers are in Fort Worth or Houston. That also leaves no Outback dealer in Austin.

I know their business was down (as was everyone's) but it turns out the landowner decided not to renew their lease. It's too bad as they have been around for 50 years and had GREAT service. I am gonna miss that.

Just an FYI.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

proffsionl said:


> Their last day is tomorrow. We bought our Outback from them then bought our Open Range from them. This means there is no Open Range dealer in the Austin/San Antonio corridor. The nearest Open Range dealers are in Fort Worth or Houston. That also leaves no Outback dealer in Austin.
> 
> I know their business was down (as was everyone's) but it turns out the landowner decided not to renew their lease. It's too bad as they have been around for 50 years and had GREAT service. I am gonna miss that.
> 
> Just an FYI.


WOW! That is bad news. I know that Houston is a long way for you.....but we bought our Outback from Holiday World of Houston(The one in Katy) We had real good service from them and they have always been helpfull and nice. Yes,I am now a SOB,but I still think they are a good dealer and still try to tell people about them.

Another good one is Cliff Jones RV....on the same freeway,but has different brands.They do sale and service Keystones,I did not see any Outbackswhen we got our Tango twist from them.Oh both places have web sights so you can look them up if you need to. Tell them I sent you if you do.

Lynn


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Man that is unbelieveable.... they were absolutely great to work with.... They had been open since 1956 I believe .... but i guess the RVIA was right .. they said that 600 dealers would be closing their door from last Apr to this Apr and from what I read recently they think that number was an understatement .... the bad thing is that its not just the mom and pops going under but the big ones like Marshall ... Marshall is well known and well respected (even though they did charge me too much for my second A/C







) ... guess us OR folks needs to figure out how we are going to get service without going to Houston ....

There is an OUTBACK dealer in SELMA Tx between San Marcos and San Antonio.... think its called TXALL Boat and RV or something like that...


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

I just got off the phone with OR and it looks like they are signing up Crestview to be their new dealer. I'm a bit concerned as their service reputation is less than stellar. I am going to reach out to Gary at OR to verify this.

Just an FYI...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Dont worry, others will take the brands on. There is a huge shake up going on and we will lose more dealers this winter than we have lost the last 2 years. They are having to sell them at cost right now to move them and they are no longer making any money in there finance depts. They cant easilly get floor financing either, so with these factors, it makes it very hard for the small dealers to be able to make it. I mean small for dealers that have 3 dealerships or less. The mojors like camping world are still only here because keystone bailed em out last winter. Yep keystone gave camping world like 25 million to be able to stay in biz. The big dealers all need help and the mfrs are doing what they can to help.

Gonna be an ugly ride this winter all.

Carey


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

I did get it confirmed that Crestview RV in Austin is the new Open Range dealer. Still no word on who (if anyone) will pick up Outback. I would expect that someone will, as it is a pretty well known brand.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Boy, that is terrible news. We purchased from Marshall's and loved the dealership sales and service. You don't hear that too often. They had a good group of people and wish them the best.

I wouldn't take mine to Crestview (across the highway in Buda). I haven't heard one good thing about their service, especially after the sale, and that includes a lot of people from San Marcos and Austin...


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I went by Marshall's a few weeks ago just to check inventory (was at Cabelas anyway). They had nothing on the lot. I use Crestview in Georgetown for service and they have been great. For an Outback dealer I would have to go to Fun Time in DFW. I checked out Tex All North of San Antonio last weekend but they appear to do more boat than RV, only a couple of 08 Outbacks on the lot. I think the 08s are new and have been sitting so could likely be had for a song.

Maybe a new Outback dealer will appear in the Austin area but it would still be hard to beat Lakeshore prices.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

This weekend I visited a dealership in Boerne that had received a bunch of trailers. They advertised them all as "Bank Repo's". When I pressed the guy, I learned that they were all actually from a dealer that had closed its' doors. He went on and on telling me what a great deal they were making on those campers because they got them under dealer cost and they did not have to pay shipping.

Thinking that they could possibly not be a bunch of fool a$$ liars, we made the trip down (was about 45min. drive from the TX Outbacker Rally location). Jerks were charging full boat msrp and switching numbers around to make it look like they were "heavily discounting the camper by 5k"

el
oh
el

He wanted 37k for a camper that Holman had shot me a price of 28.5k on a few weeks earlier. Tried to tell me what a good deal it was and that "if you don't sign, that camper will be gone in 2 days". They even had a sign on the 5'ers door that said "sold to Reyes family" but "oh they couldn't get approved so I put it back on the market just today". This new lie contradicted the previous one that he had told me a few days earlier to lure me down there. Game players like that used to amuse me but as I have grown older, it is just tiresome and boring. This one is an example: Him: "oh, this camper is 33'." Me, knowing the thing was like 36'6": "so the camper is 33' long." Him: "Well this is a 33' _*model*_, it could be 35'". Years ago, I would have been very amused at this "33' model" bull corn . Sadly, no longer.

I let him play his games and walked out after taking up a good bit of his busy, valuable Saturday morning sales day. You lured me to your dealership with false promises, I lured you away from other customers.

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah lots are playing the repo bullshiz game. Good job in wasting the salespersons day. lol, they prolly put your name on the trailer sold spot on the door. If people didnt fall in there trap, they wouldnt pay that game Curtis. But since they do, the games continue. I deliver to dealers all the time and some will have 20 on the lot that say repo. Yes there are some repos around, but the rat dealers are inflating the numbers.

Carey


----------

